# Natchez Trace



## garmp (Mar 13, 2010)

Has anyone had experience camping along the Natchez Trace Parkway? Pros or cons, whatever. We are leaving Destin, Fl area and heading to St. Louis, Mo. Like sites, history, good food, great views, interesting places, and so on.
Only have a couple of days, but if it's worth it, might return later.

Thanks for any and all thoughts.​


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have camped at Natchez Trace state park many times, and a few other places in that area between memphis and nashville. Here is a thread about that one park.

http://www.campercommunity.com/foru...ns/69-natchez-trace-state-park-tennessee.html


----------

